# Deja vu - 77 Euro für Sex-Hotline



## Wembley (14 Oktober 2008)

Klare Worte


			
				tirol.com schrieb:
			
		

> So eine Frechheit hat Arbeiterkammerpräsident Erwin Zangerl noch nie erlebt. „Dieser Mahnbrief grenzt an Erpressung. Solche Abartigkeiten müssen mit aller Härte bekämpft werden."


genau dafür:


			
				tirol.com schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen angeblicher Nutzung einer Sex-Hotline erhalten derzeit zahlreiche Männer, besonders im Bezirk Imst, von der Firma „H.K. Invest-Concept-Inkasso" eine Mahnung. In ihr wird behauptet, die Konsumenten hätten für die angebliche Nutzung einer Sex-Hotline 77 Euro zu bezahlen.



Der ganze Artikel:
tt.com - Tirol &raquo AK warnt vor Sex-Mahnung

Mal sehen, was draus wird. An und für sich konnte man bis dato solche "Geschäftsmodelle" in den meisten Fällen relativ gefahrlos durchziehen. Zumindest aus strafrechtlicher Sicht. Zivilrechtlich (ob man zahlen muss) ist der Verbraucher ja in einer komfortablen Situation.


----------

